# Goldfish Decor



## Zachary Johnson (Feb 8, 2012)

So i have 2 goldies in a 10G. yes i know they need bigger but i have no job and no way of getting a larger tank just yet. i have 7 plants, all very soft with broad leaves. A bubbling rock that they swim through, and a small flower pot just for fun. is there anything that you would recommend adding to make their home enjoyable? i cant add any pic's from this pc so you'll have to go to the introductions and look at my hello thread to see pic's of the aquarium and sizes of the fish.


----------



## PostShawn (Dec 22, 2009)

With what you have in there I would say leave it at that. Any more decor and it will take away from their swimming space. Also they like to go into things. If they can fit they will find away in. As they get bigger and can't fit as easily it will damage their scales. So best to stick to the decor you currently have. I used to have tons of decor but took most of it out and the fish don't seem any less happy.


----------

